# Stucco repair from poor flashing ?



## OtownDIY (Nov 25, 2015)

So the above pictures give a general overview of the area where the roof meets the house. I resized the pictures so I hope you can see what I'm talking about and how sloppy the seam/edge is under the windows and where it curves over heading down to the corner where the damage is that needs to be repaired. I'll attach a few more pictures if I can find any that show close up what is going on where the flashing ends at the corner. In one you can see the drip edge from underneath, and the hole going in the corner.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Could be a patch or it looks like, in some spots, like they just painted over the apron/counter flashing. Plan on cutting it back to a night straight line, and putting a proper counter flash detail that goes behind the stucco.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

What did the home inspector say about the issue when you were in the purchase process? Did you buy the unit in this condition hoping the HOA would do repairs?
Pics show what appears to be replacement windows and flashing that wasn't replaced when new shingles were applied. Roofer may not have been contracted to replace the flashing. Pull out your Covenants and that should identify who is responsible for what.


----------



## OtownDIY (Nov 25, 2015)

@WoW: We are looking into upgrading the windows and you're exactly right we will take it all up at that point and fix that whole line across. I had originally thought the whole edge looked so bad because of stucco failure due to the flashing but that area does seem to just be poor stucco patching after the previous owner installed windows. @zman: I went back and read the inspection report last night thinking the same thing, did they see it? What did they say? It bothers me now that they did not see it at all and what else may they have missed?? Ugh. We were actually alerted to the damage by the HOA and have since been in discussion as to who is responsible for the repair. My argument is, components related to the roof are what caused this damage and they need to be replaced/properly installed along with the repairs to the rotted wood underneath and the stucco.
Their standpoint is it has nothing to do with the roof, therefore it's my responsibility to simply repair the stucco. Which I could do, no problem at all with that - except (to me) there is more going on here than a simple stucco patch.
I just went out on the ladder again and took these close ups to try and help you see what's going on. There's a few you can see the wood and the flashing inside the wall, one where more cracking is happening underneath the corner by the drip edge (there should probably be a diverter or kickout flashing?), and one picture I popped into frame for scale.
Thanks again guys!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Must have been a blind man that inspected this one.
Trim never should have been in contact with the shingles, there should have been at least a 1" gap.
I never use wood there, only PVC lumber, yes it can be painted. 
Not seeing any Z mold flashing at the top of the trim.
All building 101 mistakes any one should have seen within 2 min.
Roofers are hire to install a roof not fix basic building mistakes that where there when they got there.
Question how the building was built and there not going to get the job, been there done that and got bad a bad rap for even mentioning it. 
The HOA has no clue and is just looking for the cheapest price.


----------



## OtownDIY (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah I try not to think about the inspection and all the things they may have missed if this didn't catch their attention. I mean, it definitely gets me angry because if they had caught this then we could have had our realtor make sure it was fixed before purchase. I guess it's just one of those things that happens when you buy from out of state.
At this point I don't know how to convince to the HOA that this IS a roof issue, that needs to be repaired by a roofing company. I can understand them wanting to cheap out on having it done, I don't like it but I get it.. still, at this point they aren't even admitting it's a roof issue - they claim they had a company come out and look at it and they said the roof is "in good working condition" suggesting that I simply patch the stucco, which seems crazy because there's way more to this than that.


----------



## OtownDIY (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi all, still wondering hte best way to pose this to the HOA that they need to handle this repair, how best to explain why this is roof related.. that this is a roof issue, not simply an exterior structure repair (stucco patch) any suggestions would be great.
So far I've been saying the flashing isn't properly installed so this caused the stucco to fail but they supposedly have a roofing company that told them this isn't true.. smh


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Otown, that is not a roofing issue in my opinion, unless the roofers caused the damage during installation. It does not look like the flashing was replaced when the new shingles went on and it looks like someone did a half baked paint job with sloppy caulking after the roof was installed.


----------



## OtownDIY (Nov 25, 2015)

Maybe I'm way off, I don't know but to me it looks like when the roof was done the flashing should have been replaced and that there should be something that wraps that corner not just bare wood behind there, maybe have a kickout to keep more water off that area.
In the end if the roof wasn't present the area where the stucco is crumbling, would be a flat wall and would most likely (like the rest of the structure) have no issue. To me that makes it roof related, and there is something that could/should have been done to make sure this wouldn't occur. Cracks/repair in the exterior walls due to settling or whatever else, those are the responsibility of each unit and I can handle that - but roof issues are the responsibility of the HOA, and this may not be *the actual roof* but it is related, whether they knew enough to request the flashing be replaced when the reshingle took place - it probably comes down to (for them) getting it done for as cheap as possible.
To go one step further, I think the corner where this is happening has already had a stucco patch/repair. So until there is a real fix, whatever needs to be done to stop the cause, I could repair it but I think it will probably happen again.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I have to agree with this not being a roofing issue.
That much damage took years to happen.
No roofer I've ever dealt with would have replaced that flashing unless someone else removed all the old rotten wood so they could get to it.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I hear you Otown but unless the roofers were contracted to do flashing and other repairs you are sol. Based on the pics you show, it appears that they didn't even remove the old shingles. Looks like a budget roof job


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Even if they did a roof over it's still not a roofing issue.
It's the walls that are poop.


----------

